# Painted or stickered Diansheng cubes on rubikfans (ebay)



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, On the contrary of c4y costumer service rubikfans on ebay is a really serious guy that answers all your cuestions and he takes responsibility for every item he sells. I mail this guy a few weeks ago asking about DS cubes and he sell this cubes now for a very low price and (the most important) he sell painted and stickered DS cubes separately (painted=4,49 and stickered=5,49). I recomend this guy 100% since all my purchases have a total satisfaction.

http://stores.ebay.com/RubikFans-Shop

now you have the chance of choice what DS cube you get!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot man! This will be VERY helpful!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 15, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Thanks a lot man! This will be VERY helpful!



I hope so because my and many people are very dissapointed and angry with c4y and cubefans.

i think rubikfans is the answer to many people who want to do real serious bussines because rubikfans have a cheaper ship rate.

Cube on and buy at rubikfans!!


----------



## Stanley (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link, looks like ill be buying one =D


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 16, 2008)

The picture for the stickered Diansheng is incorrect, the one in the plastic packaging is the painted version. Also, the kid in the video got it for 75 Philippine pesos (~$1.50 USD ), if I can get them for that much, I'll be buying several along with JSKs and other things


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 16, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> The picture for the stickered Diansheng is incorrect, the one in the plastic packaging is the painted version. Also, the kid in the video got it for 75 Philippine pesos (~$1.50 USD ), if I can get them for that much, I'll be buying several along with JSKs and other things



Maybe the pictures are incorrect but rubikfans assure me that are two types: painted and stickered. I have no reason to belive other thing. and already order 3 stickered cubes


----------



## razorjumper (Nov 16, 2008)

he also sell "best speedcube" and the video looks like it turns quite well anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 16, 2008)

razorjumper said:


> he also sell "best speedcube" and the video looks like it turns quite well anyone tried it yet?



Yes, i buy a couple of that cubes. Basically are old Type a cubes assembled and lubed. Turn very well!! I recomend those "best speedcubes!!


----------

